# Tiago Splitter should go #1 in 2004



## Brazilian_Nuts (Jun 26, 2003)

He has been playing great lately for the brazilian national team, he is just 18 years old but very experienced (played the World championship last year, is playing right now at the pan am games, and will be playing in the pre-olympic games),with a 6-11, 235 pounds frame , and plays mostly as a PF .......
He should be playing for Tau Ceramica on the spanish first division this year, after having a great year for bilbao basket in the spanish second division
I don´t see the 2004 draft as having a lot of oustanding players so far, Okafor , Pavel, Howard haven´t really showed a lot......except for okafor who many of u said is gonna be great..... 
that´s why i think Splitter should go #1


----------



## HELLHAMMER (Apr 14, 2003)

I think you have only seen Splitter playing among the top prospect. Why are u so sure that he is better than the others?


----------



## $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ (Aug 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Brazilian_Nuts</b>!
> He has been playing great lately for the brazilian national team, he is just 18 years old but very experienced (played the World championship last year, is playing right now at the pan am games, and will be playing in the pre-olympic games),with a 6-11, 235 pounds frame , and plays mostly as a PF .......
> He should be playing for Tau Ceramica on the spanish first division this year, after having a great year for bilbao basket in the spanish second division
> I don´t see the 2004 draft as having a lot of oustanding players so far, Okafor , Pavel, Howard haven´t really showed a lot......except for okafor who many of u said is gonna be great.....
> that´s why i think Splitter should go #1


i dont think he will go number since both ha seung jin and pavel podkolzine will be in the draft also, but one thing for sure, this is gonna be the first ever draft in the history of nba that features more than 2 guys stand above 7-3, ha seung jin will most likely reach a height of 7-6 or even 7-7 next year since hes already 7-5 right now and pavel is still growing i believe at 7-5 even though he has just went through a surgery to check his pituatary gland (he has gigantism, a rare condition that will allow him to grow as long as his growth join is still active), another guy will be the yugoslav kosta perovic who is currently 7-3 and also is still growing, next year's draft will be ultra interesting !!!!!

i wouldnt be surprise if all lottery picks end up being all international player.


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

*Re: Re: Tiago Splitter should go #1 in 2004*



> Originally posted by <b>$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$</b>!
> 
> 
> i wouldnt be surprise if all lottery picks end up being all international player.


I would. 

There's a good chance these guys will be in the draft: 
Dwight Howard
Emeka Okafor
Ben Gordon
Paul Davis
Josh Smith
Antoine Wright

Will declare for the draft, and all could possibly be in the lottery.


----------



## Cam*Ron (Apr 13, 2003)

I definitely think Jameer Nelson has a good chance to be picked in the lottery also. Raymond Felton if he enters. It definitely won't be all international.


----------



## $$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$$ (Aug 7, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Bunk 22</b>!
> I definitely think Jameer Nelson has a good chance to be picked in the lottery also. Raymond Felton if he enters. It definitely won't be all international.


yup you are right but next year's draft definately have the most opportunity for all international guys to go lottery.


----------



## pizzoni (Mar 27, 2003)

*Ha won´t be a First round*



> i dont think he will go number since both ha seung jin and pavel podkolzine will be in the draft also


I don´t think Ha he will even be drafted in the first round, He played really badly in the Junior WC, and Slavko Vranes would kill this guy in a one....

He is just tall, slow...You would also look great, if you height was above 220cm and the 2nd taller player in your league was 200cm..

Pizzoni
Ps. Tiago won´t be the 1 draft pick, problably will be an american big guy like Howard, Davis our Okafor...


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

> I definitely think Jameer Nelson has a good chance to be picked in the lottery also.



Nelson deserves but his height could definately hamper him. In all honesty he's the best PG in the country. But when you start talking about NBA draft prospects then his name isn't listed as high.


----------



## TMOD (Oct 12, 2002)

On a per minute basis, in the Junior World Championships, Seung Jin was among the best in rebounding, scoring, and shotblocking...he played less then most other big man prospects, so his numbers were a bit underwhelming.


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

With his recent paly in the ABCD camp, it seems as if no1 will be able to take the #1 spot away from Dwight Howard. Reports said he was head and shoudlers above every palyer there, just putting on a show with dominant shot blocking,and dunking over everyone. Id say Okafor is the onyl player with a chance to beat him, and thats quite unlikely. Id say Okafor would have to dominate every game, and Howard, would also have to slip some in his upcoming senior season.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Splitter is a genius. He has the body of the 4 but the floor game of a 3. and he has the footspeed to play there as well. I watch him play and i just think this kid is gifted not just atheletically but upstairs as well. He also has that swagger that i like. He can get a whole building mad at him but his teammates will rally around him. He can shoot, or dunk on you. he can make the no look pass. he can really do it all. set up the offense, play D on atleast 3 positions, etc. I think Darko and Lampe are going to be studs, but i think I would take this kid over either one. Sure he is 2 inches shorter but there is just some aura about him that just says star.


----------



## sofokils (Jun 25, 2003)

I know alot of people here don't like Maciej Lampe. So my question is, how the hell you think that Splitter should be the first pick in 2004 draft? Lampe was much, but much batter player then Splitter last year in the spanish second division. They both was just 18, and Lampe was more dominant when he average more points and more rebounds. when Lampe team play against Splitter team, Maciej kill Splitter with 28 points and 9 rebounds, and lead his team to win the game 83-81. Splitter had just 14 points.


----------



## ATLien (Jun 18, 2002)

Dwight Howard has already been declared the #1 pick [/end discussion] Take yer brazilian butt back to the soccer boards:laugh:


----------



## Knicksbiggestfan (Apr 29, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sofokils</b>!
> I know alot of people here don't like Maciej Lampe. So my question is, how the hell you think that Splitter should be the first pick in 2004 draft? Lampe was much, but much batter player then Splitter last year in the spanish second division. They both was just 18, and Lampe was more dominant when he average more points and more rebounds. when Lampe team play against Splitter team, Maciej kill Splitter with 28 points and 9 rebounds, and lead his team to win the game 83-81. Splitter had just 14 points.



Who here hates the magic lampe? :upset:


----------



## Football Fanatic (Jun 8, 2003)

Dwight Howard will go #1


----------



## whiterhino (Jun 15, 2003)

I like Splitter and Lampe


----------



## BEEZ (Jun 12, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Matthew Maurer</b>!
> 
> 
> 
> Nelson deserves but his height could definately hamper him. In all honesty he's the best PG in the country. But when you start talking about NBA draft prospects then his name isn't listed as high.


true but i feel hes a lock for the 1st round


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

Dwight Howard is the #1 pick. another NBAdraft.net call i assume. remember Anderson Varejo was supposed to be top 3 as well and that didnt happen. the fact is it is way too early to tell. Johan Petro is a better player then Howard and has already showed it. And Splitter maybe the most ready european BASED player to make it ever.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>sofokils</b>!
> I know alot of people here don't like Maciej Lampe. So my question is, how the hell you think that Splitter should be the first pick in 2004 draft? Lampe was much, but much batter player then Splitter last year in the spanish second division. They both was just 18, and Lampe was more dominant when he average more points and more rebounds. when Lampe team play against Splitter team, Maciej kill Splitter with 28 points and 9 rebounds, and lead his team to win the game 83-81. Splitter had just 14 points.


no one cares to respond??


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

> And Splitter maybe the most ready european BASED player to make it ever.




whooaaaa are you kidding me I've scouted Splitter for the past two years. I can tell you he's no where near his European counterparts such as Drazen Pertrovic, Dirk Nowitzki, Gasol or Peja. Calm down on the hype please.


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

i scout in europe extensively as well. and this kid has it matthew. its my opinion. i saw Gasol about 20 times before coming to the nba and while his competition was better, he didnt take over til the end of his last year in Barcelona. Splitter, lets see this year in first division. but after his performance in the Pan Am games, i think its fair to say that he is right there with the best euro based prospects in terms of being NBA ready. remember Dirk didnt exactly set the world on fire in his first year and he played in a fairly weak German League

Petrovic by the way was much older when he came into the league. i am talking 18 year olds. if age werent an issue id say Bodriga


----------



## Matthew Maurer (Oct 17, 2002)

Yeah I must admit I am quite found of Splitter. When people were talking about the matchup between him and Lampe I think they were carried away by the total points. I saw the game and lampe ddin't dominate Splitter like everyone was saying. You do bring so valid points about Dirk bravo well said. But remeber this he did raise the team up to DIV 1!!


----------



## rlucas4257 (Jun 1, 2002)

matt

i am a big fan of your stuff. while i thought you were way off on Pietrus i still read your stuff alot. I do some scouting and i have been hearing some intriguing stuff about a couple of kids and would like to hear your opinion. Johan Petro (looks like a potential star to me), the Jianlian kid from China and the kid from Mali, Tahirou Sani. Can you give me some color on those players and let me know what you think and when they will come out? any thoughts would be appreciated.

i know its off topic, sorry


----------



## Chef (Nov 24, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>sofokils</b>!
> I know alot of people here don't like Maciej Lampe. So my question is, how the hell you think that Splitter should be the first pick in 2004 draft? Lampe was much, but much batter player then Splitter last year in the spanish second division. They both was just 18, and Lampe was more dominant when he average more points and more rebounds. when Lampe team play against Splitter team, Maciej kill Splitter with 28 points and 9 rebounds, and lead his team to win the game 83-81. Splitter had just 14 points.


Wow one game...  

*Splitter///Lampe* 

28 games///23 games

28 mpg///33.1 mpg

13.25 ppg///19. 1 ppg

64% FG%///51% FG%

33% 3pt% (6-18)///44% 3pt% (33-74)

65% FT%///80% FT%

7.1 rpg///7.8 rpg

1.7 bpg///0.6bpg





Maciej Lampe is not better than Tiago by any means. I've seen Tiago a lot and if he fill his frame he could be a heck of a player.

*Facts* 

-Lampe scored more than Tiago cause he was the first scoring option of the his team. Tiago was the fourth or fith scoring option of his team.

-Lampe played along the MVP of the Spanish second division, the center Jaime Peterson. He was double timed very few times. Tiago was double teamed a lot of times, still he managed to score.

-Tiago is far more athletic than Lampe (Tiago dunked 28 times in 28 games, Lampe dunked 7 times in 23 games). He is a better defender and owned far bigger players.

-Tiago is faster


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Chef</b>!
> -Tiago is far more athletic than Lampe (Tiago dunked 28 times in 28 games, Lampe dunked 7 times in 23 games). He is a better defender and owned far bigger players.
> 
> -Tiago is faster


Those are given. Everyone knows Maciej Lampe has a horrible vertical, and Splitter is more athletic, which leads to more shot blocks and dunks. Tiago can be the better player than Lampe, but he has yet to prove that he can be THE player on his team, but I look for him to do that this year, or at least be the #2 option.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

65%??? splitter better learn to shoot the free throw before coming over. That is a downright disgraceful percentage, especially for a Euro.


----------



## sofokils (Jun 25, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Chef</b>!
> 
> 
> Wow one game...
> ...


You have to decide - first you said that Lampe was the first scoring option on his team, and then you said that he played with the MVP of the league. If Lampe was the first scoring option on his team, at just 18, it's says alot about this guy. He is great offensive player, with amazing shot, and got some good moves in the post. I didn't watch Tiago play too many games, so my question is, why he is not the first scoring option on his team? Don't forgot we are talking about second division, he need to prove that he have star potential. that he can lead team. if he can't do it on the second devision in europe, what make you think that he could make it on the NBA? As i see it, Tiago was the fourth scoring option on his team, because he don't good enough to lead team, at least by now. Yeah, Tiago is more athlete, and that could help him in the future to be batter NBA player, but he have alot of things to improve before we are talking about him as a star, specially at the offensive side. For now, Lampe is much much batter basketball player. As opposed to you, and other members of this board, i don't judge player by his ability dunk the ball. I think Lampe is going to be a star in this league in few years if he could improve his athlete ability. What about Tiago? I don't know, lets wait to see what he can do in the euroleague next year.


----------



## Brazilian_Nuts (Jun 26, 2003)

I don´t know why tiago wasn´t the first scoring option, but i´m sure he wasn´t 4th ...but anyway.. 
By seeing him in the South American Championship and in the Pan American games, i can say he is a scorer, good rebounder, and a good shotblocker, i think he needs to bulk up a little bit to play PF in the NBA, I haven´t seen "Magic Lamp" yet so I can´t compare them, but I have seen enough of Tiago to say that he is the real deal, just wait for him having a great Spanish league and Euroleague and his stock will skyrocket


----------



## guilherme.rcf (Mar 4, 2003)

I think that Tiago should wait 2 or 3 more years before make the draft. He is only 18 and isn't ready yet, just like Lampe. he is already very good, and will be much better after 2 years playing in the highest european level.


----------



## Brazilian_Nuts (Jun 26, 2003)

I finally found some stats of tiago playing on the brazilian team

Hey, check this stats from Friday´s game Brazil X Uruguay
Brazil beat Uruguay 100X77

Tiago Splitter
22min, 1/1 3pt,6/6 2pts, 2/2ft, 17 points, 6 boards, 1block, 2 fouls


----------



## Anderson_Varejão (Feb 17, 2003)

Now that Nene is back in the brazilian team, who loose the start position Splitter or Varejao?


----------



## Brazilian_Nuts (Jun 26, 2003)

I think Tiago will go to the bench ...cause Varejao is more experienced to play the Pre-Olyimpic, that´s at least what has happened in the 2 games against Uruguay .....and what probably will happen in the pre-olympic.


----------



## double3peat (Aug 18, 2003)

well befor ei say anything, just wanna point out that Stern is still pushing to set the draft age for 20 by next season and fit hat goes through 3/4 of the guys mentioned wont even be elligible. But with that aside i'd put my money with Pavel at #1. I mean the guy is 7'5" and was a near lock at the #4 after ONE workout. I think with no Lebrons, Darkos, or even Carmelo's arising for the 2004 drat I'd say Pavel is a safe bet to go first, especially if he gets a second workout :yes: :yes: :yes:


----------



## BBallFan (Jul 13, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Football Fanatic</b>!
> Dwight Howard will go #1


Right, barring a major change of draftee-status, Dwight Howard will go #1 next year without much question.


----------

